# French toast



## virgo152 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was planning on making french toast tonight and heat it up in the morning.  Would it taste the same?  I just can't get up in the morning to make breakfast (6am).


----------



## jkath (Jan 2, 2008)

As long as you refrigerate it, I'm sure it would be fine,. 
I'd think the best way to reheat is in the oven, but since time is a factor, how about toasting it?
(Or using a toaster oven, if you've got one)


----------



## auntdot (Jan 2, 2008)

It should heat up nicely.


----------



## jet (Jan 2, 2008)

My sister makes French toast a loaf at a time and freezes it in individual servings.  I think they re-heat it in the microwave.


----------



## Marko (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, you can reheat it, but it won't be as light or as moist as when it's eaten when just made.

Marko
Livingston Cooks


----------



## bigjimbray (Jan 3, 2008)

How long does it take to make fresh french toast? ten minutes?


----------



## ErikC (Jan 3, 2008)

How about making the egg mixture the night before, and when you get up toss some bread in it to soak and start your coffee (I assume you drink coffee, because you already don't sound like a morning person ).

You can start the pan heating with some butter too, and by the time the coffee is on its way you can toss the bread on. Once flip, a minute later and you have French Toast.

But perhaps it is not so much of a time thing, as the lack of concentration that comes with waking up against one's will. That's how it is for me! Cold cereal with blueberries is the extent of my culinary work ethic at that time of day!


----------



## jet (Jan 3, 2008)

ErikC said:


> How about making the egg mixture the night before, and when you get up toss some bread in it to soak and start your coffee (I assume you drink coffee, because you already don't sound like a morning person ).
> 
> You can start the pan heating with some butter too, and by the time the coffee is on its way you can toss the bread on. Once flip, a minute later and you have French Toast.



That is what I do.  For me the heating of the pan takes the longest, although my French toast requires longer than 1 minute per side.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you considered a french toast casserole? I prepare it the night before and pop it in the oven in the morning. My family likes it better than traditional french toast - PM me if you want the recipe......nice cinnamon crust on top, very tasty!


----------



## ErikC (Jan 3, 2008)

Ummm....could you post that casserole recipe here? Sounds yummy, and I bet a lot of people would like it!!


----------



## xmascarol1 (Jan 3, 2008)

*overnight French toast*

do look up a strata recipe for a French toast version.  Expand on it if you like like raisins added, or dried cherries, or layered with blueberries.  Essentially, cut thick slices of good somewhat stale French bread, butter it, and fit it into a low casserole so that the bread is snuggly fitting in there.  Make your favorite egg and cream/milk/, vanilla, nutmeg, and a little honey/maple syrup or sugar mixture.  Pour it over the bread and cover it with Saran wrap. Refrigerate overnight and then set it into the oven in the morning. Be careful not to put it into the really hot oven from the frig.  I put it cold into my convection oven and then turn the oven on. Bake until egg mix is set and the bread is browned on top.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 3, 2008)

ErikC said:


> Ummm....could you post that casserole recipe here? Sounds yummy, and I bet a lot of people would like it!!


 
Your wish is my command:

*Caramel French Toast*

1-1/2 cups firmly packed brown sugar
¾ cup butter or margarine
5 Tablespoons light corn syrup
10 slices (1-1/4” thick) French bread slices
4 eggs, beaten
2-1/2 cups of milk
1 tablespoon vanilla
¼ teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons sugar
1-1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
¼ cup butter or margarine, melted

1.                  In medium saucepan combine brown sugar, ¾ cup butter and corn syrup – stirring constantly, cook over a medium heat until bubbly, maybe 5 minutes.
2.                  Pour this evenly into a greased 9x13 pan – top with bread slices.
3.                  Mix eggs, milk, vanilla and salt. Pour over the bread and cover. Refrigerate at least 8 hours.

In the morning----

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Mix sugar and cinnamon and sprinkle over the bread. Drizzle the ½ cup melted butter or margarine over the top. Bake this, uncovered, for 45-50 minutes or until golden and bubbly.


I found this recipe in a Mississippi cookbook from a very good friend of mine! Enjoy!


----------



## jet (Jan 3, 2008)

Michelemarie said:


> Have you considered a french toast casserole? I prepare it the night before and pop it in the oven in the morning. My family likes it better than traditional french toast - PM me if you want the recipe......nice cinnamon crust on top, very tasty!



virgo152 is concerned with the time it takes to prepare regular French toast.  Just preheating the oven would take almost as long as cooking the French toast on the stove top.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking that as I saw how long it took to cook. I figured if all prep work was done the night before - it really doesn't take long to assemble, that maybe it could cook while virgo was preparing for work - yet another option, assemble and cook the night before and nuke a piece in the morning - been known to do that too!


----------



## virgo152 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, that is true.  Its so hard to cook in the morning so I eat oatmeal at work.


----------



## ErikC (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have really nice thick slices of bread, you can make a cream cheese and jam or marmalade filling, and slice pockets into the bread and fill them before soaking and frying. I know that hardly solves the time issue, but I thought it might be a good place to mention it.


----------

